# V8 ECU Location?



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Searched the forum but couldn't find the answer for the V8. Anyone know where the ECU (I believe it's only 1, vs 2 on the W12) is located?

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I'd assume the raintray, like most modern VW. :beer:


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Josh. Removed the debris guard and about to remove the rain tray. I think I see the ECU on the passenger side, tucked way in there. Anyone know the procedure for disconnecting/removing it?

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Brian,

The engine controller is on the right side in the plenum chamber. The book says to remove the right side wiper motor to get access.

Curiously, it says to disconnect both batteries before removing the wiper motor, but only to turn off the ignition before removing the ECU.

The photo thread for removing wiper motors is here:
Wiper Mechanism Mechanical Failures

The thread for removing the Plenum Chamber cover ("cowl panel") without breaking the windscreen is here:
How to remove the Plenum Chamber Cover (pictures)

Chris


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Just curious- what is wrong with your ECU?


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> Just curious- what is wrong with your ECU?


Nothing. He's pulling it for Immo work... marriage to a new KESSY replacing one that got drowned.

Jason


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Why? You can get the SKC, turn the immo off and do kessy programming through the OBD port.


For what it is worth, turning off the immo in the ecu still won't let the car start if the kessy isn't programmed. I tried that on our first Phaeton-


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Josh- pulling because I'm sending the kessy in to someone to have it programmed, after the two VW dealers in my area were unable to get it done. So the person I'm sending it to is programming the kessy, new instrument cluster the dealer decided to install (not sure why they decided it needed a new one..), keys, and says he also needs the ECU for that.

Chris- thank you for the links. I may still end up buying access to the shop manuals online and referencing the appropriate section, since the ECU when you look at it is in some big cradle with wires everywhere, and it's not immediately apparent on how to remove it.

Thanks for your input guys.. hoping I can get her driving again.

Brian


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I remember your saga now. Glad to see you haven't given up on the car. :thumbup::beer:


Bench flash eh? Any chance it is going to Jack in NY? He is the only person off the top of my head that can do that.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> Bench flash eh? Any chance it is going to Jack in NY? He is the only person off the top of my head that can do that.


Chances are very high. 

Jason


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

He should be in good hands with no worries then.

I've never met Jack in person, but about 12-13 years ago, I called him up and we ended up talking on the phone for probably an hour. He seems to be a VW nut the same as I, and I would have no problem trusting his work. He does seem a little odd on the forum but didn't come across that way on the phone.



Of course I've also spent a couple hours BSing on the phone with Audi Bob while he was on a roadtrip driving a Phaeton across country..and that started off fine..but then he crossed some kind of comfort line and somehow got off cars and started ranting about politics and preaching. It got weird really fast as I am neither political not religious, but I will respond with my thoughts when questioned. Needless to say, I got off the phone shortly and have never bothered to speak with him again.


Keep the conversation on the mission at hand. Fix the car.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> I've never met Jack in person, but about 12-13 years ago, I called him up and we ended up talking on the phone for probably an hour. He seems to be a VW nut the same as I, and I would have no problem trusting his work. He does seem a little odd on the forum but didn't come across that way on the phone.


The guy certainly is a character on the public forums, but he's 100% solid in all respects when you engage him as a customer.

You learn more about how a guy does business when things go wrong, than you do when they go right. My first deal with him actually ran into a major mishap, the details of which don't really matter here. He proactively kept me up to date, and made it right without me asking for anything. He actually made it more than right. Suffice it to say, I have total confidence in his talents and his business ethics, and I look forward to doing business with him in the future.

Jason


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

A quick update. I had some travel come up, so I finally got around to pulling the ECU today. So, just in case anyone in the future finds this thread in the hopes of removing the ECU from their V8 Phaeton, here's how to do it (sorry no pics):

1. Looking from the front of the car, the ECU is located to the right of the under-plenum e-box (fuse box). It's buried up against the firewall.

2. Remove the "additional cover" which is the plenum cover that has the thumb turn-screws. There are 4 of these, turn them 180 degrees then gently remove the cover.

3. Remove the passenger-side wiper. Do this by popping the round plastic cover off of where the wiper meets the motor, then removing the 13mm hex nut. I had to use some penetrating spray on mine to eventually wiggle the wiper arm loose from this point. Make sure to lift straight away from the car- you shouldn't have to use a ton of force.

4. Loosen the plenum cover. This is done by removing the 4 retaining clips (two towards the center, one on each side of engine bay). They should be easy to find, and are removable by hand. I wiggled the cover loose so it's no longer attached to the bottom of the windshield. Once it's loose, move it up so the passenger-side is out of your way. I'm sure the correct method here is removing it entirely, but I didn't find that to be necessary.

5. Remove the passenger wiper motor assembly. This is 4 10mm bolts, easily removable. The entire unit can be removed once these bolts are undone, just make sure to unhook the electrical connector to the motor.

6. You should clearly see the ECU box at this point, buried under all kinds of connectors. The way I managed to do this, I didn't have to disconnect any further connections from this point on, other than the ECU itself.

7. There are two connectors held in place in front- slide these up and move them aside.

8. Next you should see a black plastic housing that holds the ECU. Reach on both sides of this housing and find the tabs to pull the front part off. There are still more connections attached to the front part of this housing- I just let them stay on there. 

9. Now you should have access to the ECU. It has 2 connectors on the top. Pull the tabs on these connectors outward, one at a time, while applying a little upward force on the connector. They should come off smoothly. 

10. With both the connectors off, slide the ECU upwards to remove.

EDIT- here's a picture.










Anyway I'm mailing everything out to Jack first thing tomorrow. I'll post back, hopefully with a resurrected Phaeton!

Brian


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

edit: 

I had put a complaint here, but on reflection I don't think it's accomplishing anything other than drumming up drama, which is not the reason why I or I'm sure most of you participate in this forum. When (if) I post again I'll be sticking to the mechanical aspects of the job at hand and leave the backstory out of it. Again, thanks all for your help up this point with this project.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

zenmoused said:


> Well reporting back as promised.
> 
> Unfortunately I've had a really hard time working with Jack.


Brian,

That's disappointing to hear, and surprising. Jack has an established price list for Immo services... it shouldn't have been that pricey unless there's something I don't know. When I first saw your post, I actually started to email Jack to ask him what the hell happened, but I got an email from him first before I even asked. Suffice it to say, there appears to be two sides to this story.

Would you mind forwarding me a copy of all the emails you exchanged with Jack, along with your bill? I'll PM you my email address. I can't make any promises, but maybe there has been some technical mis-understanding I could help smooth out. If things went down exactly as you say, I won't be referring any more work to Jack. However, your post is missing some important details, and I've just heard a rather different account from Jack himself, so I'm not prepared to condemn him just yet.

Jason


----------

